# Quarterback as a sire?



## black_horse (11 November 2011)

(http://www.yancey-farms.com/quarterback/quarterback.html)







I am on the prowl for husbands for my mare. She is a pink papered and graded BHHS mare. 17hh 9 years old, good confirmation, three good paces but could do with more rideability. 

Primarily this horse will be for myself. I am not looking to sell the foal. It will be my second ride and replacement for when Delicia is retired.

I have been doing some research and came across the stallion Quarterback. 
At the Bundeschampionat in 2006 as a 3 year old he scored: Trot= 9.5, Canter= 10, walk =7.5, Conformation= 9.5 and Overall Impression: 9.5, winning his division.

His sire is the stallion Quaterman and gradsire is Quando-Quando. The dams sire is Brandenburger.

Does anyone have any experince of this stallion? Are his progeny nice, workable horses?

Here is my mare for those interested:



















[youtube]Vj4GrsU0a2I[/youtube]

[youtube]vVKJA0QRYvk[/youtube]


----------



## Spring Feather (11 November 2011)

His name is Quaterback, not Quarterback   He's not a sire I would use although I did look at him a year or so ago when there was all the mega-hype about him.  For your mare I think there are far better choices out there and I personally wouldn't use him on her.


----------



## Capriole (11 November 2011)

Black_Horse said:



			His sire is the stallion Quaterman and gradsire is Quando-Quando. The dams sire is Brandenburger.
		
Click to expand...

meh...Id have named him quaterpounder 

Sorry, dont mind me, I just came in for a nosy


----------



## welshone (11 November 2011)

I have a 3yr old filly by him out of a state premium Walt Disney mare. I have had her from a foal and she has a lovely laid back temperament, but so have the others from this mare. She is just broken now and has super paces, am sure she will do well in young horse classes next year but she is possibly not a mugs companion, is maybe going to be a little bit sharp but is maybe a bit early to tell as only just broken. All the foals I have seen by this stallion are really smart and I think a lot of him. A Quaterback foal was top price at recent hannoverian auction in Germany. I have no idea whether he will suit your mare though.


----------



## stolensilver (12 November 2011)

Quaterback worries me for several reasons. He has never competed beyond the Bundeschampionat yet he gets flashed around at lots of stallion shows. He's plenty old enough now to be demonstrating the more advanced dressage moves under saddle but he doesn't. His legs are known not to be straight or particularly correct. And finally his foals are inconsistent in quality. If you check auction results most of his foals sell for less than average money. The odd one is an auction topper. 

If you really want Quaterback blood IMO it's best to buy it, not breed it.


----------



## ESH_Jess (13 November 2011)

I really like Quaterback himself, he is very impressive to look at i like his type and temperament to handle.  Riding wise he is sensitive, so you have to work with him and be friendly and fair to him, otherwise he doesn't want to work.
In terms of his offspring i think it is fair to say that he hasn't really produced anything as good as himself.  I have seen some really nice offspring from him and also some average ones but nothing that i've really thought is equal to his own quality and talent. 
Also, it is worth considering that his trot is actually quite normal when he is working at home.  It is not until he is picked up that he really moves so where as it is still very credible that he has the capability to do this as many can not, he has had exceptional training and is a strong horse.  His walk often gets very bad press but it that is 90% down to stallion show tension and is a comment made by people who have not seen him work at home, its actually ok with good over track and swing when relaxed. The canter is very good.
I do like Quaterback I can't ignore the excitement when I see him work but I would consider very carefully who and what to use him on and i don't think that he consistently stamps particular traits on his offspring and ultimately a stallions producing qualities is their most important job.
The Germans do think of their stallions differently to ours in the respect that quite often they will stop taking them out competing once they have won a massive young horse class.  A lot of them are trained through but never compete and the horses that don't do so well in young horse classes tend to be the ones who don't train through and competed.


----------



## crabbymare (13 November 2011)

I think he looks as if he should throw better foals than he does. Yes he is a good stallion, but when you see him in amongst other stallions he is not to me outstanding. Of the foals I have seen from him I would say that they do seem to take after the mare a lot rather than being stamped by him so personally I would find one who consistantly sires a type that is what you are looking for rather than one who in my opinion is less consistant. If you get a chance try to go to Germany when the stallion parades are on, its an eye opening experience and at a lot of them you can see them in their stables before they are shown which helps as well.


----------



## LynneB (14 November 2011)

I don't know much about him, I have seen a couple of nice foals and just noticed this from Eurodressage too.  One of his sons became a premium stallion at the recent Brandenburg Stallion Licensing and sold for the top fee of 105,000 euro - he is a palomino

http://www.eurodressage.com/equestr...-2011-brandenburg-stallion-licensing-champion

I love the Champion though by Benetton Dream

edited to add also, there is a link at the end of that article which leads to this:

The 2010 Brandenburg Stallion licensing in Neustadt/Dosse became a Quaterback extravaganza with four out of 16 licensed stallions, including the champion, being sired by Landgestut Neustadt/Dosse's money-maker Quaterback (by Quaterman x Brandenburger). 

The chestnut Quaterback x Paradiesvogel offspring was proclaimed champion of the licensing. The colt bred by Detlef Meister was the best out of 11 presented Quaterback colts. The well moving, modern looking chestnut with a super trot but poor walk sold for 210,000 euro to at the auction following the licensing. Gestut Sprehe, who has been heavily investing in stallions this year, acquired the champion. Sprehe also bought 50% in the ownership of Millennium, the second reserve champion of the Trakehnet licensing, and owns the Holsteiner reserve licensing champion. 

http://www.eurodressage.com/equestr...ravaganza-2010-brandenburg-stallion-licensing


----------



## stolensilver (14 November 2011)

Now Millenium is a nice stallion. I've seen him in the flesh twice, once at his grading and again this year at the Moritzburg Stud stallion show. His movement is extraordinary and he can jump too! I'd say he was quite sharp but he's also trainable and he's been very popular with German breeders getting several hundred mares in his first year at stud. IMHO he's the one who will be siring future GP horses, not Quaterback.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (14 November 2011)

No idea, but just had to say I think he is stunning. Your mare is gorgeous too. very lucky!


----------



## Lgd (16 November 2011)

Don't know what your mare's lines are but if you have the £££ worth looking at Breitling W who has an incredible hit rate for producing GP quality offspring with outstanding temperament and rideability.

Quaterback is inconsistent in what he produces and they do seem to be on the hotter side. His walk and conformation issues would put me off anyway.


----------



## Cluny (18 November 2011)

If you are looking to improve the rideability, what about considering Don Schufro?


----------



## stolensilver (19 November 2011)

Just come back from the Oldenburg licencing and saw several Quaterbacks. They all move the same way and trot a lot (often wide behind, just like Dad) and are reluctant to canter. I'm still not convinced by him as a sire.

Update on the Trakehner Millenium apparently he's had fertility problems this year and was pulled from the roster at Sprehe who part own him. This could be age related, he may be OK next year, but until that is clarified I wouldn't use him. Shame, he's a spectacular stallion.


----------



## woodlander (20 November 2011)

I agree with Stolen Silver. I saw Quaterback as a three or four year old at the Bundeschampionat and, on that day he was quite difficult in the mouth and, in my opinion, had no walk for a young horse. His 7.5 was very generous as a walk score but he was spectacularly uphill.

Your mare looks very striking and scopey. A compact stallion with good rideability would be one of the Londonderry sons. They are very convincing. Another surprisingly good stallion is Desperados (the one WITH the S). Not a beautiful young horse, although again I saw him at the Bundeschamionat where he did not so well, but I thought he was better in sporting terms than his father.

You might like Wavavoom or Supertramp both Hannoverian licensed. (am I allowed to say thta?)


----------



## vanessarimmer (4 December 2011)

I too think Quaterback is outstanding and I seriously considered using him myself, but I have to agree that his offspring are variable. In the end I looked at the Hanoverian breed rankings (it includes Oldenburg, Westphalia etc stallions too) and chose a stallion that was proven at Grand Prix and in the top 1% based on the stallions own performance and the record of his offspring. I used Diamond Hit and my filly is spectacular, so I can see why he is ranked so high.

Your mare is very smart and if I was you I would chose a proven Grand Prix stallion from the list. I don't know how your mare is bred but as Kyra Kyrkland said, you can't go wrong with Donnerhall bloodlines.

Desperados is winning at Grand Prix and is by The great stallion De Niro. Don Schufro led the breed rankings for 7 years. Another stallion I would use is Muenchhausen who nobody in England seems to have heard of but he is Grand Prix and in the top 10 stallions in Germany for breeding. I also have a friend who has seen him competing and in the stable and said he was very well behaved. Breitling is another top candidate.


----------

